# FR: there would be



## alishan

Salut!!

Je viens de lire la traduction Anglaise d'un collègue au sujet d'un rituel Chinois.

"After the worshipping ... there would be a banquet in the Forbidden City ..."

Quant à ma traduction, j'ai utilisé l'imparfait ( ... il y avait un banquet ...) ce qui lui a paru étrange car il m'a dit que le conditionnel utilisé dans sa phrase était en fait de l'imparfait ... Mais c'était un rituel et donc pas une option et un conditionnel veut bien dire que se n'en était pas une ...

Merci


----------



## Chico95928

"il y aurait" ?


----------



## alishan

J‘y ai bien pensé mais ce n'était pas une condition puisque que l'on parle d'un rituel ...


----------



## Steak_tartare

Je crois que le temps à utiliser dépend du temps du récit. Est-ce que ton collègue décrit un rituel qu'il a vu ou qui va se passer dans le futur?


----------



## alishan

C'est un rituel qui se faisait avant de maniere tres precise. C'est pourquoi je pense que: "there was a banquet in the Forbidden City" au lieu de "there would be a banquet" . Moi j'ai tout de suite pense a l'imparfait.


Ca me semble plus logique comme ca.

(Tu m'excusera pour le manque d'accents mais l'option "Francais" ne s'affiche plus!!!!!)


----------



## Fleur de lys 1608

Je vous dirai que moi aussi, après avoir lu la phrase en anglais, j'opterais pour l'imparfait. Mais qu'est-ce qui te fait hésiter?


----------



## Mike_in_Chico

peut-être parce-qu'il s'agit d'un acte qui a un caractère répétitif ?


----------



## Steak_tartare

je dirais aussi there was, ton collègue est chinois il avouera donc pas qu'il s'est trompé pour pas "perdre son honneur" (culturel). C'est peut-être la seule raison pour laquelle il a donné ces explications


Au fait fleur de Lys c'est quoi du français "standard"?? LOL


----------



## Fleur de lys 1608

Si ta question est sérieuse, (LOL), je te répondrai que c'est ce que notre prof. des cours "Anglicismes au Québec et Vocabulaire québécois" opposait au français que nous parlons couramment en Amérique du Nord (Québec, Acadie, Canada-français, Louisiane), c'est à dire le parlé de France (métropolitaine?) ou plutôt, peut-être plus précisément, ce français qui est parlé en "Ile de France", c'est-à-dire dans (et tout autour de) la très belle Capitale de ce pays magnifique où sont nés presque tous mes ancêtres, mais où, moi, je n'ai pas le droit d'habiter, malheureusement... et qui (cette capitale), par son rayonnement, diffuse sur toute la planète, la Norme du français international. (En tous les cas, (en toué cas), c'est ça que je voulais dire par "standard" : le français que je parle lorsque que je désire être comprise des autres membres de la Francophonie et qui n'est pas celui que je parle lorsque je m'adresse à ma grand-maman).


----------



## Mike_in_Chico

C'est un peu comme nous les américains et les anglais...deux peuples divisés par une même langue !


----------



## Fleur de lys 1608

Un peu, tu as raison, mais je crois que les Québécois ont longtemps eu (et ont peut-être toujours) une sorte de complexe d'infériorité par rapport aux Européens à cause de leur langue qui, au cours des 200 ans de communication rompue, a évolué très différemment. J'ai l'impression que les Américains (des États-Unis) n'ont pas vraiment de complexe face à la Grande-Bretagne à ce sujet. Est-ce que je me trompe?


----------



## Fleur de lys 1608

Mais je pense que ces propos s'éloignent fort du fil proposé par Alishan. Veuillez accepter mes plates excuses.


----------



## Mike_in_Chico

En fait c'est le contraire, ici on croit que l'anglais américain est l'anglais qui compte ! Parfois on a besoin de sous-titrage pour comprendre l'anglais "standard"  LOL


----------



## Steak_tartare

Ok c'est comme ca que ton prof appelle le français de France. Nous on l'appelle le français tout simplement. Le Québécois est une langue qui a évolué différemment, certainement à cause de la distance.

Pour l'Anglais British et l'Américain il y a de grosses différences de prononciation. Je crois que les Américains pensent que leur anglais est celui qui compte car ils sont plus nombreux à le parler du fait de leur population et dans le monde il est assez présent. Quoique dans des pays comme l'Inde (1 milliards d'habitants) ils parlent British.

Pour avoir vécu en Angleterre et USA, sans vouloir froisser personne je préfère largement le British je le trouve plus raffiné et surtout avec un esprit plus Européen (donc plus facile pour moi a assimiler et utiliser)


Pour les Américains, est-ce seulement leur langue qui comptent plus que le reste pour eux?? )


----------



## Mike_in_Chico

LOL Tartare! C'est presque la seule chose qui nous reste !

Pour moi, j'aime mon "américain" car c'est la langue que je comprends le mieux, mais j'aime apprendre des trucs de l'anglais. 

L'américain a beaucoup d'expressions qui proviennent du sport, surtout le baseball et le football americain, et on tient à nos références des TV shows. 


Pour l'Inde, ce qui est intérressant est que dans les centres d'appel qui servent les US, ils apprennent l'americain pour tricher les clients américains. Sans beaucoup de succès j'imagine.


----------



## Steak_tartare

J'aime ce que tu écris LOL

Ils devraient aussi leur ré-apprendre l'anglais British dans les centres d'appel car les British reconnaissent facilement aussi qu'ils appellent d'Inde, avec leur fort accent


----------



## Zyprexa

Imparfait. Action repetitive: "Apres la culte, ils allaient au banquet" seems natural, "Il y avait un banquet" seems less so to me. If I think enough about it, I know it's correct!

  I wonder what people think of the fact that the conditional is not always conditional. 2 examples: "J'aimerais savoir. . . and "Selon son porte-parole, le président serait parti. . "


----------



## Mike_in_Chico

They also use the conditionnel in scientific texts to state facts. I can't come up with a context at this second tho.

I had a prof who referred to it as a form of hedging, taking distance from the fact. 

The condition is that it might not be true, to put it on someone else or just that you don't know for certain. If that makes sense.

What's funny is, looking back the "would be" makes total sense in English, but I don't know why gramatically. 

Like "when I was a kid , we would go to the beach every Friday. There would always be a fat guy selling cotton candy," and so on. 

But I don't know. I didn't pay much attention to 8th grade grammar.


----------



## alishan

haha!!

Finally an answer that guides me a bit. Now you tell me about the when I as a kid ... it makes senses.

Thanks


----------



## Welshie

We use the conditional tense sometimes to describe a repeated or habitual action that took place regularly in the past. I would translate with the imperfect tense.


----------



## Fred_C

Welshie said:


> We use the conditional tense sometimes to describe a repeated or habitual action that took place regularly in the past. I would translate with the imperfect tense.


 Well, I will add that this use of the conditional MUST be translated using the imperfect, and the "passé composé" never fits in this situation.
This is the same for the phrase "used to".


----------



## Montaigne

Would a ici valeur fréquentative et l'imparfait convient qui marque l'habitude.


----------

